# LBG 17/2



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Great report Kim and very detailed,

Dont know about LBG on a Saturday morning anymore, the warmer it gets the more Sea scouts, Adfa training, Rowing regime and even swimmers equals the worse I feel, its becomming a lot like a beach / surf zone... I feel its time for myself to give LBG a weekend miss from now on ( Well after tommorow ofcourse ) and try places like Googong and the northside lakes or even heaven forbid some coastal terrain.

Im sure our Barlings trip will open my eyes to what is available + some of the fish taste a lot better and fillet a lot easier ( Who am I kidding, they ALL taste better ), nice to meet you Adrian, Mark and James!


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Great report Kim, your a wizard with words!

I also agree with Derek, that bit if water gets very busy, after my near miss with a white missile last trip there I am thinking more and more of home turf (Ginenderra, Yerrabi and Gungahlin) all are within 5 mins drive for me too which helps!

Glad to hear of a great turn out! shame my investment on valentines day wasn't enough to grab a leave pass! stretching it for tomorrow too! so might just hit one of the locals instead (if I can).

Ash


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaqJWe0AADVfgAASUAeQAgAomIo/7/+gMAEramw1PQp6I0yp7IghoYEeoRMaQ1R4UAaMQAAlT1BMmSaZNBoAaNMhADwsoHlfPz2HaZPWLsvOMej7/Sr9pk0JET7+nkZkd9JuGcWEqpFqeYrK1JURyw5KpmV9Gu/a8d3E4G+8YvCso2RepXZEAjk9xOEfsKk+pjFTljIUIKwmkQQyLwNfBnsSR7rbSeNBbPCPc0mOKy3KtXes8JdHIz3iDAqbJgr9TRk7Ti210WtagHvK4YeM3R2trFR9bXa1ESHx45CxvwFKbLqkcmroKM0CHTJQE2SUCfRGYGMNI5/yq41jSPFjao1wvT2dBe9ev6q2KSz2xBVjbgzQExebPcKcwW1BseC5mgklFwZCMFUm5pMgZoNFZupJ6RKczUc9lEFxs2r+LuSKcKEhVRKz2g==


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

Geez the fishing is tough for natives in there ATM but hopefully once the weather and water temp starts to cool off things will pick up.

Tomorrow will be my last day on this lake for a while, the level of courtesy and respect other user groups show each other is just fair dinkum bullshit! that army boat going flat out only metres from those kids in their canoes & almost capsizing a few was an absolute disgrace, they were showing no regard for boating regs or others safety.

It was like a scene out of "Appocolypse Now"


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

Weather it was part of an exersize or not there is still laws and safety regulations that apply (refer boating rules), on one pass from the ADFA boat it was within 3 metres of kids (in canoes) going very fast.

I'd love to see their OH&S policy, risk assessment statements and safe work method statements.

Also I wonder how many near misses us fishos have to endure before the rowers "take me to the coppers" seems like we've all had a close call, Jasons collision was totally avoidable by them as jason was stationary (refer boating rules)

Sorry to take your report off topic but I'm pretty cranky about the idiots out there ATM.


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

Got on the water about 7 and didnt get off til 5, this beer has never tasted so good. Cought 3 reddies about 30cm each. A little bit lame for 10 hours on the water but got alot of small ones to that kept me busy. .

Agree with you there Allan on the boat in question. I'v had a couple of near misses with the same boat, last weekend he almost ran over me, he new that he was in the wrong, so he turned the boat around and come over to apologize. If i was to capsize, i'd been in some pretty deep shit considering my ability. If i was to go down i'd cast a lure and try my hardest to take one of the bastards with me. 
I dont wear a pfd on lbg as the the bass is very stable and under normal conditions, maybe in those rules you speak of it should have something like "pfd should be worn to protect yourself from other wankers on the water".


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

You legend James!

Thats like a huge effort man and one you obviously enjoyed, those Redfin can help ween the hours away but it was pretty hot on the water, if I were you I would get a PFD when you can mate... I wear one as one day I might not have a choice if I enter the drink or not ( Meaning I may not see what hits me or happens ).

You bloody legend, disability or not you are a true LBG warrior!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

Jamie thats a huge day in the yak mate, top effort there.

Bring back that ski vest and I'll loan you a nice compact inflatable PFD1 until you can get your own, they are quite comfortable to wear all day, I'd hate to see you end up drowned in my bass.

Huge effort mate you have more ability than most of us dude, you'll be looking like arnie with massive arms soon lol

Good onya!!!


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

paffoh said:


> ( Meaning I may not see what hits me or happens ).


Yeah, i was beside Kim almost at the ramp when the rowers Came within inches of running into her at speed :evil: They complain when your in the middle of the lake and try to take you out near the shore, you cant win. I keep a slingshot in my tackle box if anyone wants to have a go at target practice :lol: .

Allan, those inflatable pfd's look pretty good. I never thought about those types but i think one would be a good investment.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Great report and read as usual Kim. Although sounds like a bit of a circus without a ringmaster on LBG.

And Ash, just because your "investment" on Valentines day didn't bear fruit (in the short term) no need to run off looking for someone else:



> so might just hit one of the locals instead (if I can).


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Kevin said:


> And Ash, just because your "investment" on Valentines day didn't bear fruit (in the short term) no need to run off looking for someone else:
> 
> 
> 
> > so might just hit one of the locals instead (if I can).


 :lol: Canberra does seem have type of reputation, but I did mean a lake and not the other :shock:


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

A thankyou to all that I met in the past couple of days. A late start on Sat but met a few of the guys including Paffao, Funda and Victor.

Sunday I was up and out early enough to see Red and mackeral head out at about 0530. By the time I hit the water up Victor had arrived and headed right from the boatramp. I went left and had a goos 40 min lesson on the how to's of freshwater fishing. The guys had caught a few and tried to put me through the middle of a few redfin schools but ............. I did eventually get a monster. No measuring stick on the yak but without a word of a lie it had to be at least 10-12cms!!!!! 

Headed back past the boat ramp as a few more guys had arrive by then a had a yak! Stunning morning that was really set off with the hot air balloons taking off. As I was catching zip, I decided that I may as well get a bit of exercise in and so went to look at the dam. Relaxing down the other end there I pulled in 10 more redfin - yep, all giants like my first. Still catching something is better than nothing.

Spotted Red on the way back and after another chinwag and veerry small redfin I headed back to the boatramp.

Good to meet some of the Canberra guys and am now looking fwd to next weekend at Barlings.


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Forgot to say that Redphoenix caught enough redfin to feed a small army this morning.

Also - I missed seeing the catch, but can someone put a pic up of the cod caught this morning pse.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

There was one caught but not by me, however I was close by and helped land someones trophy fish 8)

Red has some pics of the offender playing the fish, all will be revealed in todays trip report a little later :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Kim I get just as much of a thrill seeing others catch cod as catching them myself, I've got my fair share over the years but it's good to see others getting in on the scene too.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

caught2 said:


> I know, And I know that I'd want you there to advise and assist if ever I get into a good cod, Allan.
> 
> cu at Barlings
> Kim


Yeah ditto! I would want Allan there too!


----------



## luderick (Feb 8, 2007)

well my first paddle/peddle was just great, I didn't land anything worth talking about a few not much bigger than the lure, the checky little buggers!

It was great to meet a few of you, you are very welcoming and helpful, its a great community.

I felt like my efforts at getting in and out of the yak and loading and unloading it on the car must be like something out of a comedy skit, but I guess you have got to make a few mistakes in order to learn, a bit like life eh.

I was not considering going to Barlins as I am not very prepared as yet(I only got my yak on saturday) however I realise that it would be a real hoot of a time, and I'll see if I can arrange a few things to make it happen.

I guess you guys that have been involved in this sport for a while would be familiar with this, but I was at a party on saturday night where I was telling people about out sport and the web site etc etc and generally the reaction was one of almost disbelief and 'get a life'.......i know who's missing out

anyway enough of my rambling.........thanks guys

Peter


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

luderick said:


> well my first paddle/peddle was just great, I didn't land anything worth talking about a few not much bigger than the lure, the checky little buggers!
> 
> I guess you guys that have been involved in this sport for a while would be familiar with this, but I was at a party on saturday night where I was telling people about out sport and the web site etc etc and generally the reaction was one of almost disbelief and 'get a life'.......i know who's missing out
> Peter


Hey Peter, anything caught of of a kayak is great, regardless of size, those redfin can prove to be fun on light gear!

I havent yet been told to get a life by this hobby, my family are really thrilled about kayak fishing and family freinds keep asking how I am going, a real buzz! the wife on the other hand..........and I quote "what! more lures?" :lol: :lol:

enjoy! hope to catch you on the water soon!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

I'd like to see them tell Garrick to get a life right now :lol:

Or how bout Jamies new found freedom, pretty sure from the grin on his face he's just found the new life he's been searching a few years for.

Yeah c'mon guys n gals lets all go get a life, see you all at Barlings next w'end for a really boring, mundaine weekend for the rest of us people with no lives ROFPMSL :lol: :lol:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

caught2 said:


> So, on a brighter note have looked out my ultra lightweight camping gear and will do a test pack to see how many days-worth I'll be able to get into Genji - probably four is my guess, quote]
> 
> Hi Kim,
> when I walked the Bibbullmun Track (WA), I carried everything including 8-10 days food in a 46 ltr pack, so I guess it would all squeeze into a 50 ltr dry bag and strap to the deck.
> cheers Mike


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

caught2 said:


> So, on a brighter note have looked out my ultra lightweight camping gear and will do a test pack to see how many days-worth I'll be able to get into Genji - probably four is my guess, but a weekend or overnight primitive camp down at, say, Brogo, will probably happen before the end of March for anyone who's interested. When I know more I'll put it in the trips section.


hey Kim, very keen on this myself, but bear in mind that you can explore the whole dam witn about 5 hours of paddling, however 4 day of there would not be a bad thing! keen to see the dates when you post in the trips section, very very keen to hook on of the bigger bass! especially since I now know trolling is effective (thanks fisher_man)

Ash


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWX/TI0MAAEHfgAASUKeAEjKjVAo/7/+gMAEqysGppoCJjU02UaYQyA000GpiDU0yT0gyNAABo0GhKeCGEmJoGQaAMggBxe0lAbaH6Iy+7j6dTIKqxyYo3ZZ60OmaghtgzRsHykgarovTE1+LAhI8xW0FqL+ihQFNBtWjxjw6VcXyfeN8VLqkFXQt9zT3JAIg4kkEpPGKwJrahqJLRm++lDGuYYWR5sBoLoYrjqRMka0HfuSl4XD7hir8pqqKT0clwrRpZpbfFsGpUgnE63yzrK0mCokUlxC1ago4OMJJAeLda5BUGNjYSVHW418HMlTPCBG7KNKKGJZhGwlEZpR4c941AkM2NFhEdQNFAT0k41ywaLIq0ltsmOYC321iJ9ftwQuRyg0XiROY5oncDgzeTW4OgV8Y0TOjw81QQa6LGQJgBuA2TOd78hhmWqzKbK6nuZYgH8XckU4UJB/0yNDA


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

What more of a life could a person ask for??? Plenty of exercise, alot of the time with a great bunch of people and fishing. Did i mention FISHING? Just a guess? But people who make those sort of assumptions would be the same sort of people who go to a party as such and spend the whole of the next day in bed with a hangover, what sort of a life would that be?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Jimmyak said:


> What more of a life could a person ask for??? Plenty of exercise, alot of the time with a great bunch of people and fishing. Did i mention FISHING? Just a guess? But people who make those sort of assumptions would be the same sort of people who go to a party as such and spend the whole of the next day in bed with a hangover, what sort of a life would that be?


Yeah!!! or some just stay up late and go kayak fishing with a hangover after turning up late eh? :lol: :lol:

:wink:


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Funda said:


> Yeah!!! or some just stay up late and go kayak fishing with a hangover after turning up late eh? :lol: :lol:
> 
> :wink:


hmmm, have been there! and what a cure it is!


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

caught2 said:


> Have you done some yak camping and if so, any vital tips for the uninitiated??
> 
> Kim


Kim,
I have only had Sotocean for a couple of weeks, but the only tip I would suggest is the dry bag (& maybe a garbag in there first).
Anyone that has done lightweight hiking or bikehiking, would already have the right gear - the yak will carry more than I would like to carry on my back. 
I guess the credo - make as much of your equipment as possible do two jobs e.g. poncho/tarp; pot/bowl or matress/packframe.
All the best Mike


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

and keep an eye out for the kathmando 50% sale, dry bags are very cheep!


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

Ohhhhh yeah :lol: , and the local bird life are there to help when you feel your eyelids strarting to drop and your heart slowing down a bit :lol: :lol: :lol: .


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Jimmyak said:


> Ohhhhh yeah :lol: , and the local bird life are there to help when you feel your eyelids strarting to drop and your heart slowing down a bit :lol: :lol: :lol: .


Yeah that trolling run along the bike path has some great "birdlife" eh :shock: the dam wall at Tuggeranong is just as good too 

:twisted:


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Funda said:


> Jimmyak said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhhhh yeah :lol: , and the local bird life are there to help when you feel your eyelids strarting to drop and your heart slowing down a bit :lol: :lol: :lol: .
> ...


    my secret about Gungahlin lake might be out soon


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

May have to start a new thread in the catch of the day section? Your best pic of the local "birdlife" :lol: .


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

> my secret about Gungahlin lake might be out soon


I love it when they ask if I'm getting anything LOL my reply is always "not much chance of that sitting in here" ROFPMSL :lol:


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Jimmyak said:


> May have to start a new thread in the catch of the day section? Your best pic of the local "birdlife" :lol: .


Now that is just asking for trouble! ha ha!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Jimmyak said:


> May have to start a new thread in the catch of the day section? Your best pic of the local "birdlife" :lol: .












:twisted:

Anyone get the feeling this thread may have gone just a little off topic ???

:lol:


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

Hehehe, if there was a comp for "catch of the day" i think Funda would have just won? :lol: .


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

FundaAnyone get the feeling this thread may have gone just a little off topic ???
:lol:[/quote said:


> dang, now me wife really has problems with me fishing *L* however I say "in the most politically correct way" bring it on :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

My latest addition to yak fishing will be binoculars for exotic "bird watching" to pass the time when waiting for a good fish :lol: .


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Heh heh, you're a legend Funda - that's my kind of "bird life" :lol: :lol: :lol: 
That's why Paff can't catch a native eh :lol: :lol: 
Hope Claire doesn't see that 'birdlife' distracting Paff :shock: 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

ROFPMSL


----------

